# How dog tolerant are the Swiss



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

We are travelling to Switzerland at the end of this month and are taking our dog with us and we wondered if Swiss campsites are dog friendly. Has any pet owner experienced any problems ? 
Dot


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We go to Switzerland a lot and have never been aware of any problems with dogs on sites. The normal restrictions apply of course.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We have been to Switzerland many times with our dog and never had a problem. 

My only gripe has been that many cable car stations will want to charge you half price for the dog to travel up the mountains, whereas most other countries don't charge for dogs


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have just read a book 'Switzerland on all fours' by Lloyd Clarke a dog's memoirs of his 250 mile walkies with his master (very funny and interesting btw).
In the book Lloyd came across one or two sites that didnt allow dogs, although in one case it was quiet, (probably due to the snow)! and let them stay.


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you 3 so much for your reassurances. Dot


----------

